# how much watt for 15 gal



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

i want to grow glosso horizontally, really love it.

do i need base fert? or water column fert daily enough without base fert and root tab?

best regard


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A good substrate will really help this plant out. As for lighting over a 15 gallon tank, I would go with at least 40-50watts. CO2 is key also.


----------

